# sheepshead info



## dblaughtbuck (Mar 5, 2012)

whats the best rig for sheeps and can u catch them at night?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

gig

jimmy


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

No usually won't bite at night but they are on fire right now during the day . Use a 3/4 oz egg sinker with a two foot leader on a 12 pound outfit. I also use a number 2 hook


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Use just enough weight to get to the bottom with 15-20# flouro leader if using shrimp ill use a mustad short shank #2 if using crabs I like the mustad short shank #4 and drag it real slow staying in contact with the bottom


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Are they harder to catch in the summer?


----------



## Johnson77 (Feb 28, 2012)

Anyone been catching sheepies by the garcon toll bridge????


----------



## King24 (Jun 10, 2011)

Egg sinker to get the bait to the bottom. 15 to 20lb flouro with a small hook. And ive had more luck with live shrimp than the fiddler crabs. You can also catch alot of black snapper this way off the bridge or pier.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Are black snapper also called mangrove snapper?


----------



## King24 (Jun 10, 2011)

black is dif from mangrove/gray snapper. But alot of people think they are the same. Everyone I know calls mangrove and black snapper the same fish. But with that rig you will catch them both around the pier or bridges when they are there.


----------

